
How Much Experience Will Raise Your Tech Salary - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2016/02/11/how-much-will-experience-increase-my-salary/
======
progressive_dad
The fact that my salary goes up every time I switch jobs is actually
incidental to the fact that I have been fleeing toxic project management
practices for a decade...

Got too much to do? Add process. Got too little? Let's add s'more process.
Complaining about process? That needs some process. Stand up, sit down, turn
on your webcams and do a little dance.

Despite every tract for the past decade decrying this as the death nell of a
healthy company culture and efficient engineering teams.

